# Orchestral works



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

Why would anyone keep their works hidden from the public ??????


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Specifically which ones? 
I'm assuming of course, that one must have a list or otherwise one wouldn't know they were hidden.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

I couldn't find any of their works today .Why ?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Again, specifically ... whose works? 

A group? A composer? A performer? 

A bit more specific information other than "their" is going to be required in order to address your question ... 

Kh 
***'t Administrator


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

Krummhorn said:


> Again, specifically ... whose works?* A group?* A composer?* A performer?* A bit more specific information other than "their" is going to be required in order to address your question ... Kh ***'t Administrator


I think a composer ?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

You think a composer ... 

So, we have a composer, you think, whom you think keeps his/her works hidden from the public. Which composer? A name here would definitely be of great help - otherwise this thread is rather pointless ... (?)

I compose ... but I don't publish ... I write for my amazement and others' amusement ... guess that sums up the answer.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

OK I'll say it again I think Christi might be a computer program.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> OK I'll say it again I think Christi might be a computer program.


You may be right.

Perhaps we all are.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Perhaps she writes works she hides from the public. 


Margaret


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

marval said:


> Perhaps she writes works she hides from the public.


That's delicious, Margaret. I'm still chuckling.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> You may be right.
> 
> Perhaps we all are.


Someone has been watching the Matrix?


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Elgarian, I am afraid I just saw the funny side.


Margaret


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Rachovsky said:


> Someone has been watching the Matrix?


I watched about 15 minutes of it once, a long time ago, and then abandoned the attempt. But who knows, maybe that was all it took to plant the virtual seed that, only now, is beginning to grow ....


----------

